# House insurance claim for accidental damage



## colin79ie (10 Jan 2009)

Hi,

Yesterday, I was cleaning behind my computer desk, sorting out the wires etc., and my 2 yr old accidentally spilled a cup of juice on top of the tower unit. It started to make funny noises and spark so I took it outside and got a fire extinguisher to it just in case. As you can imagine it is now ruined. Apart from the fact of the computer itself, I lost a lot of data, photos etc.

My house insurance policy says I am covered for accidental damage to computers etc. I bought the computer 2 years ago for €800. I would say it's value now is about €500. Should I claim on this to get it replaced? What would be the implications for my premium? I cannot really afford to fork out for a new one at the minute and I really need the computer.


----------



## parkmagic (10 Jan 2009)

you cam claim, I have, on a computer screen that broke, minus the excess (125) saved me 300.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2009)

colin79ie said:


> My house insurance policy says I am covered for accidental damage to computers etc. I bought the computer 2 years ago for €800. I would say it's value now is about €500.


Check your policy terms & conditions to see if it's new for old.


----------



## Jimbobp (10 Jan 2009)

It really does depend on your particular policy. Some policies can have a high accidental damage excess so you need to check that and also see if the company have a no claim bonus structure. Also factor in your restricted ability to hop around next year as not all companies will quote the year after a claim.


www.powerinsurances.ie


----------



## horse7 (10 Jan 2009)

same problem here,also the insurance co. want a damage report from a computer shop.im sure that will cost as well,ive a 200€ excess and the company say although i paid 1100€ for the computer in 2006,one today will cost a lot less.


----------

